# Vous arrive-t'il de vous masturber...



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

...les méninges pour trouver des plans pas possibles pour payer moins cher des choses ou des services de la vie quotidienne : bouffe, habillement, etc... etc... ?
Quel a été votre meilleur coup dans le genre ?
Perso, j'arrive toujours à payer plus cher ce que d'autres paient moins cher ou obtiennent gratuitement (c'est probablement mon destin...!)
Dons, vos conseils sont les bienvenus  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : excuses pour le titre racoleur, mais je vis avec mon temps  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

Sur le coup j'ai cru que ta femme était vraiment très fachée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

hihi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je crois que l'on va être surpris en comptabilisant le nombre de visites sur ce thread  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je suis ignoble  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

Le compteur "vu" va péter !!!
15 en quelques minutes  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Pour les déçus frustrés en quête de vengeance, j'ai 4 étoiles à perdre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : j'aurais dû faire "marketing" Arrrfffffffff


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Ouf, j'ai cru que ta femmes t'avait mis à la porte.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Ouf, j'ai cru que ta femmes t'avait mis à la porte.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est marrant quand même, l'opinion qu'on peut avoir des autres.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Ouf, j'ai cru que ta femmes t'avait mis à la porte.
*<hr /></blockquote>
-----------------------------
Et tu crois vraiment que si elle m'avait mise à la porte, la première chose que je ferais, c'est me masturber sur le trottoir ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...et à mon âge encore... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
-----------------------------
Et tu crois vraiment que si elle m'avait mise à la porte, la première chose que je ferais, c'est me masturber sur le trottoir ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...et à mon âge encore... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

fou rire 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ....................... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

En fait, ce genre de post "cheval de Troie" requiert un minimum de technique : de temps en temps faire remonter (hihi) le sujet avant qu'il ne s'affaisse dans les abimes du forum !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je peux compter sur toi, Barbarella ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* En fait, ce genre de post "cheval de Troie" requiert un minimum de technique : de temps en temps faire remonter (hihi) le sujet avant qu'il ne s'affaisse dans les abimes du forum !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je peux compter sur toi, Barbarella ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Vos désirs sont des ordres cher Thebig  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

But avoué : dépasser en "vu" le thread "Démarrage Impossible" sur Mac OS X (75 posts), ce qui sous-entendrait qu'il y a, en certaines circonstances sur ce forum, des gars plus prompt à faire démarrer leur girafe que leur jaguar ...Arrrffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : j'en suis !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Vos désirs sont des ordres cher Thebig  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
-------------------------------
Tidju ! Excusez-moi, mais je reviens dans 10 minutes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
ps : mais qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de pondre ce sujet à la con ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2002)

Oui. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Mise à part les remises commerciales, si tu payes un truc moins cher ou si tu l'obtiens gratuitement, c'est
qu'a un moment donné, quelqu'un à fait une chose malhonnète (payer au noir, vol, etc.).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Oui. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Mise à part les remises commerciales, si tu payes un truc moins cher ou si tu l'obtiens gratuitement, c'est
qu'a un moment donné, quelqu'un à fait une chose malhonnète (payer au noir, vol, etc.).    *<hr /></blockquote>
-------------------------------
Euh Bébert ! C'est un thread sérieux ici !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Modérateurs, siouplait !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

Semblant de rien, on frise les 50 "vus" sans efforts ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Si j'avais posté sur l'Abbé Pierre, je suis sûr que j'aurais floppé ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Juillet 2002)

personnellement, je considère qu'il n'y a pas de petit plaisir, et qu'une main vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Juillet 2002)

ça me rappelle une pétition commise par gotlib et cie dans un des premiers écho des savanes (vers 1974 il me semble), sur le MLB (mouvement de libération du branlage, ou quelque chose dans le genre), suivait une liste de signataires de la plus haute distinction (jusqu'à beethoven, sans doute une question de surdité...)

si je le retrouve, je vous en fait un scann /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> * personnellement, je considère qu'il n'y a pas de petit plaisir, et qu'une main vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *


-------------------------
Ok avec toi Jeanba !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Pourtant, il me semble me souvenir qu'une ancienne peuplade indienne portait le nom de "Thuloras" - dans ces conditions, et uniquement dans ces conditions, j'hésiterais !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : j'ai poussé l'ignominie jusqu'à évaluer mon propre sujet à 5 étoiles pour le "vendre" !
Affligeant ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

57


Ton objetif de 75 est bientot atteint /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Juillet 2002)

ça me rappelle également un sketch de colluche :

"monsieur je viens vous demander le vagin de votre fille.

- vous voulez dire la _main_ de ma fille ?!?

- ah ben non, si c'est pour faire ça à la main, j'peux faire ça tout seul !"

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

66

Encore un petit effort


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

aller ... 5 étoiles pour le sujet et le créateur du sujet  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Juillet 2002)

qui c'est déjà qui se plaignait de l'absence de sujets intéressants sur le bar ?!?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

a voté


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

mafois ... faut savoir être objectif dans la vie ...


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

On peut déboucher le champagne ... on est arrivé a 75 vu (innutile) 

et aussi a la 2eme page


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

*C'est fait *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

C'est trop sympa de m'avoir prêté une main secourable dans ce sujet sensible - je reconnais bien là votre glandeur d'âme !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Merci à Toutes et Tous ... hihi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

OK on est à +/- 90 !
Et si on essayait d'y aller jusqu'au sang ??? Arrfffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Bon ! C'est vrai qu'on se marre bien ! Mais faudrait quand même pas trop tirer dessus !!! Arrrfffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Je dois m'absenter 5 minutes ! Je vous passe la main pendant mon absence !!! Arrrfffffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

En fait, le seul sujet qui "bouge" cet après-midi c'est "la maison de Simon" !
Ils pourraient quand même venir nous prêter main-forte !!!!!!! Arrrfffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

Ce sujet a été mené de main de maître  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

J'ai quand même un peu honte !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 
Pour sûr que Manon va me tomber sur le râble comme il y a quelques semaines !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Juillet 2002)

c'est pas d'la vantardise, mais je suis capable d'être intarrissable !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

sans compter que ça part loin... ces sujets /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* c'est pas d'la vantardise, mais je suis capable d'être intarrissable !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 
sans compter que ça part loin... ces sujets /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
-------------------------
...pas grave, j'ai installé des essuie-glaces sur mon moniteur, ça me permet de poster en même temps !!!Arrrfffffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

On est arrivé au sang ... f'aut arrivé dans le mille maintenant ... ( ca va être très dur ... ) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

J'ajouterais qu'à mon âge, le balayage intermittent suffit amplement !!!!!!! Arrrfffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

103 

a vu ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

thant a dit:
			
		

> * On est arrivé au sang ... f'aut arrivé dans le mille maintenant ... ( ca va être très dur ... ) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *


----------------------------
Si on s'y met tous frénétiquement, ça devrait aller !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Allez les djeunes, allez les djeunes Arrffffffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Personne n'a vu le produit pour nettoyer les lunettes ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ce sujet a été mené de main de maître  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *


------------------------------
Main tenant (Arrfff), j'en suis sûr !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Quoique certains peuvent penser : "ce sujet main diffère !!!" Arrfffffff
ps : avec l'âge, je deviens de plus en plus con !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 
et sourd aussi !!!!


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

et hop, on remonte au sommet de la liste ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Personne n'a vu le produit pour nettoyer les lunettes ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


----------------------------
Allez zou ! et en même temps, le détachant pour la moquette ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

C'est une honte, on est plus au sommet de la liste ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

ha ben oui on est a nouveau au sommet ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Tudieu ! Dépassés par 2 sujets sérieux !!!!
La honte ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

120 ...

pluque 880 et on est dans le mil ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Je commence à plaindre ceux qui sont sur les threads en dessous de nous !!! 
J'espère qu'ils ont des pébroques !!!! Arrrffffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

bientot 3 pafes ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Vous êtes bien marrants, les gars ! Mais si ma femme tombe là-dessus, je suis viré pour de bon !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Prière de laisser ce forum dans le même état que celui où vous l'avez trouvé en arrivant !!!
...j'amène les serpillières...!!! Arrffffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 

ps : avec l'âge, je deviens de plus en plus con !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 
et sourd aussi !!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

oulà ! ça doit être bien pénible pour lire et poster dans les forums, en étant quasi-sourd /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 
oulà ! ça doit être bien pénible pour lire et poster dans les forums, en étant quasi-sourd /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
---------------------------
Mwouais ! Mais comme j'ai dit que j'étais con, ça m'aide un peu !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Par contre, j'ai pas l'habitude de poster d'une seule main !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

et hop !!! on remonte au sommet...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

thant a dit:
			
		

> * et hop !!! on remonte au sommet...  *


--------------------------
C'est pas de tout ça ! Il faut que je vous quitte pour prendre la route (comme c'est une route à deux bandes, j'oserais dire bi-route...!!!)... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
A demain, 6H30 ( /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif )
J'allais vous serrer la main avant de partir, mais à la réflexion, je préfère m'abstenir !!! Arfffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Que la nuit vous soit propice (surtout pour les prostatiques) ! Arffff
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
------------------------------
ps : avec l'âge, je deviens de plus en plus c.. !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 
et sourd aussi !!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

sourd ? tout est dans le titre !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

d'un seule main c'est pas grave, tant que c'est une main de maître /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * d'un seule main c'est pas grave, tant que c'est une main de maître /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


---------------------------
Je plains les manchots... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

ben si c'est un manchot contorsionniste, on peut à la limite imaginer....  heu non même pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

/\
||


et rehop au sommet ....


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Juillet 2002)

j'ai des potesses et potes qui font un site un poil intello-délire et qui font une semaine porno, pour ceusses qui manqueraient d'inspiration
ici : tourgueniev.com

et ils parlent priapisme notamment...

devrait même y avoir une photo que j'ai prise récemment lors d'une des soirées dont j'ai le secret (une autre de mes facettes...)


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Juillet 2002)

un autre site d'onanisme, mais fait par des filles celui-là :
la chambre des demoiselles

des potesses également.

finalement on est plein à jouer à "dieux seul me voit"...


----------



## bebert (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
-------------------------------
Euh Bébert ! C'est un thread sérieux ici !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Modérateurs, siouplait !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Salut TBL ! Déjà revenu ? Réconcilié avec UBBThreads ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Bon, c'est koi le sens profond de ta question au juste ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2002)

ha ben tian, flute zut on est plus au sommet de la liste ...


 /\
 ||
va falloir prendre l'ascenceur


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

c'étais moi avant ... (peut-être que vous l'yviez devinez ....)


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

faudra bien que je post 2-3 fois pour compenser ce post-loupé ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

Oui  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Shaolin,je suis...Donc  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Bonne b..nuit les petits  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
La route est longue,mais elle doit bien mener quelque part 






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
La route est longue,mais elle doit bien mener quelque part 
*<hr /></blockquote>
---------------------------
Rien que le fait que nos routes se soient croisées au hasards du Web m'a déjà réjoui !
Aucune rencontre, même virtuelle, n'est fortuite !
La chose la plus insignifiante fait partie de notre destin et restera inscrit dans notre "historique" ...
Les routes se croisent, se décroisent, s'éloignent, se rapprochent sans cesse - elles sont les vecteurs qui nous rapprochent du melting pot ultime : l'éternité et l'infini où toutes nos âmes se fondront dans un grand vent de paix et d'amour !
J'y crois et j'y croirai toujours !!!


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

Ca fait plaisir ...
J'arrive ce matin et quel sujet je vois au sommet de la page ????
Vous arrive-t'il de vous masturber... 

avec 235 vu on est sur la route du mil ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Pour te dire :
Il y à quelques semaines, mon meilleur pote m'a quitté, fatigué de lutter contre une merde de cancer qui le torturait depuis des mois !
C'était un gars tout simple que l'on surnommait "Dédé" parce qu'il ressemblait moralement et physiquement au cochon "Dédé" du jeu à gratter de la Française des Jeux (c'était lui qui avait trouvé ça !!!) - il était ce que l'on nomme pudiquement "différent" - il n'avait ni ordi, ni même de téléphone mais sa maison était toujours ouverte, le frigo garni et la table dressée - il collectionnait les cartons de bière et les disques de Johnny (!)...
Quelques jours avant de "partir", il m'a dit : "je serai là pour t'accueillir parce que, tel que je te connais, tu serais encore capable de te perdre en route...!!!"
Et bien, j'y crois !
Et le jour où ça arrivera, je suis certain que je partirai en paix parce que Dédé sera là, son immense sourire sur les lèvres, les bras ouverts ... je l'entend déjà me dire : "tiens t'es là con !!!"
J'en ris déjà !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Que vous le vouliez ou non, tous nos destins sont liés, quelle que soit la route que vous suiviez !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Excusez-moi d'avoir cassé l'ambiance du thread, mais le bourdon de Petit Scarabée m'interpelle....!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

237 "vus" - 71 "réponses" dont 1 seule réponse sérieuse !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je tiens ici à remercier publiquement Bébert qui a été le seul à m'apporter une réponse correcte noyée dans le fatras d'inepties, de débilités et d'insanités de ce thread  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : ça prouve bien que "qui sème le vent, récolte la tempête !" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Quant aux 166 visiteurs polissons qui n'ont fait qu'entrer et sortir, visiblement déçus : honte sur vous  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## g.robinson (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Quant aux 166 visiteurs polissons qui n'ont fait qu'entrer et sortir, visiblement déçus : honte sur vous  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis passé ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

VA falloir remonter ce sujet... v.12.46.b3


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

Ben je vois qu'on c'est pas ennuyé hier...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Vous arrivez toujours à fournir? Les citernes ne sont pas encore vidées...?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


_Pauvre Arico qu'est à sec!_





  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />*
Vous arrivez toujours à fournir? Les citernes ne sont pas encore vidées...?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
---------------------------
Bof, on fatigue un peu quand même...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais on y va à l'économie sans trop appuyer sur le champignon - A ce rythme là, on peut encore tenir 3 ou 4 tours  ... peut-être 5 si Barbarella vient nous prêter main-forte  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Et puis, c'est vachement historique ce truc là !!!
Même chez moi y a une place qui s'appelle "Place du Jeu de Paume" - c'est tout dire !!! Arrrffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

On a décidé de former un groupe : "Les Paluches Brothers", mais c'est difficile de trouver des instruments qui se jouent avec une seule main !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Si vous avez des idées !!!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
---------------------------
Bof, on fatigue un peu quand même...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais on y va à l'économie sans trop appuyer sur le champignon - A ce rythme là, on peut encore tenir 3 ou 4 tours  ... peut-être 5 si Barbarella vient nous prêter main-forte  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
J'attend avec impatience le retour de lolita...
Ils ont de belles spécialités aussi en Ibérie...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
J'attend avec impatience le retour de lolita...
Ils ont de belles spécialités aussi en Ibérie...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Et pour poster, c'est plus facile!!!
_mpfmfpfmfmfpfpfffmfpffmfmfpfpfm!!!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
Et pour poster, c'est plus facile!!!
*<hr /></blockquote>
-------------------------
Arrrfffffff ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Si j'examine la première page de ce forum en considérant dans l'ordre, le nombre des "vus", le programme est alléchant :
On va d'abord au resto ....
On passe chez Simon ...
On se paluche ...
et ensuite on parle bien ...
Après on dira encore que la vie est moche !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## legritch (19 Juillet 2002)

L'ordre est important : faudrait pas f... heu mettre de la sauce partout...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif Pardon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

ça y est ! j'ai fini le ménage du thread ...!!!
Merci de venir récupérer les vôtres (j'ai numéroté, c'est plus facile...)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Pardon !
Le hagard n° 1, c'est le mien ... encore tout surpris qu'il est !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

Moi le mien c'est le 3 ...
Le plus rapide, le plus énergique ... ca se voit ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  

Sont quand même joli ces smil ...


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2002)

oui, je réfléchis longtemps avant de faire un achat et je compare les prix moults fois sur internet et ailleurs et j'achète lorsque je suis sur que ce que j'achète va répondre à mes attentes.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

nota (est-ce que cela a à voir avec le schmilblik?) j'ai décidé de réduire sérieusement ma consommation d'alcool comprenne qui pourra


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

Peut'être bien que le mien c'est celui là


   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  
  ||
  ||
   \\
   |/  


y grince des dents ...


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

Le 2 ne ressemble à rien... Ce doit être le mien... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Le 2 ne ressemble à rien... Ce doit être le mien... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]


Pourquoi , tu en a vu un qui ressemblait a qqch ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*c'est difficile de trouver des instruments qui se jouent avec une seule main !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Si vous avez des idées !!!!!!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

ben... l'ipod ?!?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2002)

Le nombre des "polissons" (visiteurs sans réponses) est passé de 166 à 244 depuis ce matin !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
On voit que c'est vendredi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (20 Juillet 2002)

342 ... Ca devinet critique ...


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Le nombre des "polissons" (visiteurs sans réponses) est passé de 166 à 244 depuis ce matin !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
On voit que c'est vendredi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

et deux réponses sérieuses   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

quel flop en un sens quel effet d'annonce aussi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2002)

Qui a dit que c'était sérieux? Pas moi en tout cas...


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2002)

Certainement pas en suivant le keynote de Stevy, hier!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Qui a dit que c'était sérieux? Pas moi en tout cas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/quote]

moi non plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> * Certainement pas en suivant le keynote de Stevy, hier!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



ils font des keynotes dans le loft maintenant ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Juillet 2002)

Je remonte le thread à la main.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2002)

a bien besoin d'un coup de main... ça remonte pas vite!


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2002)

là tu m'a bluffé, Thebig...
chapeau bas! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Je remonte le thread à la main.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

t'aurait pourtant bien fait de le laisser dans son stupre,cet HOMME qui avait promis de ne pas ecrire de post licencieux,ne mérite pas d'être encensé.
des plaintes ont déja été déposés en nombres
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
ça commence comme ça et ensuite,on offre des bonbons aux gamins  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thant (21 Juillet 2002)

Ou là ... on est retombé bien bas ... 8ème place ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2002)

thant a dit:
			
		

> * Ou là ... on est retombé bien bas ... 8ème place ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *


------------------------
Heureusement que je passais par là ...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Allez, encore +/- 600 "vus" et on arrive à mille ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
------------------------
Heureusement que je passais par là ...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Allez, encore +/- 600 "vus" et on arrive à mille ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

et après je ferme ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
et après je ferme ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
-----------------------
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Ose toucher à ce thread qui entrera dans la légende forumienne ! Pense aux efforts surhu(mains) que nous avons accomplis depuis le début !!!
Si nous ne les avions occupées, je demanderais bien un vote à "main-levée" Arrffffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : en forme mon Alèm ???


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
-----------------------
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Ose toucher à ce thread qui entrera dans la légende forumienne ! Pense aux efforts surhu(mains) que nous avons accomplis depuis le début !!!
Si nous ne les avions occupées, je demanderais bien un vote à "main-levée" Arrffffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : en forme mon Alèm ???
*<hr /></blockquote>

oser toucher au thread non, surement pas, mais l'idée que je puisse fermer prestement la braguette a du t'effrayer!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

en forme euh bof tu me vends ta femme puisque tu t'en es séparé ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* ça y est ! j'ai fini le ménage du thread ...!!!
Merci de venir récupérer les vôtres (j'ai numéroté, c'est plus facile...)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>
Pour le scarabée,ils retournent toujours vers le soleil levant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Délicat en cas de vent contraire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais ils sont faciles à reconnaitre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> *devrait même y avoir une photo que j'ai prise récemment lors d'une des soirées dont j'ai le secret (une autre de mes facettes...)  *



Je confirme!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Je confirme!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

toi aussi, t'as déja taté sa boule ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 
des plaintes ont déja été déposés en nombres
*<hr /></blockquote>
-----------------------------
En voilà une bonne !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Les seules plaintes qu'on entend sur le forum sont celles qui proviennent du glissement de tes charentaises prostatiques et du craquement de tes os rhumatisants ... vieil hernieux !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Ce sujet te rappellerait-il vaguement de lointains souvenirs ??? (très lointains... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## dany (22 Juillet 2002)

désolé, je n'avais pas pu envoyer de post plus tôt, c'est à cause de mon pennis elbow, je crois que j'ai fais une faute de frappe !


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

toi aussi, t'as déja taté sa boule ??  *<hr /></blockquote>

La dernière fois, c'était plutôt son nem! hein, Jibi?! Il y avait aussi Lila et Api... quelle débauche! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

La dernière fois, c'était plutôt son nem! hein, Jibi?! Il y avait aussi Lila et Api... quelle débauche! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

Tiens ! Voilà les vieux de la vieille qui rappliquent sur le thread maintenant !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Rien d'autre à faire ce soir ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Tiens ! Voilà les vieux de la vieille qui rappliquent sur le thread maintenant !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Rien d'autre à faire ce soir ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

en parlant de vieux, pas trop dur le poignet après ce ouikinde sans ta vieille ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
en parlant de vieux, pas trop dur le poignet après ce ouikinde sans ta vieille ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
-------------------------------------
...53 ans d'expérience dont 23 en solitaire ! ça forge son homme !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...seul problème, je n'arrive plus à mettre ma montre - je vais peut-être remplacer le bracelet par une vieille ceinture Arrrffffffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* oui, je réfléchis longtemps avant de faire un achat et je compare les prix moults fois sur internet et ailleurs et j'achète lorsque je suis sur que ce que j'achète va répondre à mes attentes.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

tout pareil! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thant (22 Juillet 2002)

On a le post le 3eme plus vu (512 vu) devancé de très près par "en direct de la maison de Simon" avec (519 vu) devacé de très près par "le resto macG" avec ( 572 vu)

On est sur la bonne route des milles post ... et du sujet le plus vu ...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />*
On est sur la bonne route des milles post ... et du sujet le plus vu ...
*<hr /></blockquote>
----------------------------
Si on se relaie bien, on y arrivera les 2 doigts dans le nez s'ils ne sont pas occupés !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Arrrfffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

Comme tu dis, Thant, on est entre le resto et la maison de Simon - il suffira de leur faire moins penser à la bouffe et plus à la "chose", et on les coiffe sur le poteau ... facile ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* On a le post le 2ème plus vu (512 vu) devancé de très près par "en direct de la maison de Simon" avec (519 vu) devacé de très près par "le resto macG" avec ( 572 vu)
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Classement V 1.1
On a le topic le 3eme plus vu (535 vu) devacé de très près par "le resto macG" avec ( 572 vu)
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

Pour faire bouger tout ça, si on organisait une petite course sponsorisée !
Tous au départ !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Pour faire bouger tout ça, si on organisait une petite course sponsorisée !
*<hr /></blockquote>
-----------------------------
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Les filles nous ont trouvé un sponsor ...!!!
Sympa, mais je crains qu'on aille pas bien loin avec ça !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Juillet 2002)

je rentre de ouikinde, j'arrive au taf, et qu'est-ce que j'vois ?!?

toujours fièrement dressé, le grand chauve !

allez, je vous dédie celle-ci, et qu'elle vous mette de bonne humeur pour la semaine...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

            *Histoire merveilleuse*

            Ce matin en me réveillant 
            Quelle surprise en regardant 
            Mes couilles 
            Là juste devant mes deux noix 
            C'est fou, je ne reconnais pas 
            Ma nouille 
            Hummmm, je bande 
            (Ah quelle quéquette il a, ce mec là) 
            Je bande 
            (Ah quelle quéquette qu'il a) 
            On est surement un jour férié 
            Jamais je n'ai eu un tel pied 
            D'athlète 
            Raide et tendu vers le plafond 
            Il coupe en deux mon horizon 
            C'est chouette 
            Hummmm chouette 
            Hooo, je bande 
            (Ah quelle quéquette il a, ce mec là) 
            Je bande 
            (Ah quelle quéquette qu'il a) 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            Je devrais m'en servir tout de suite 
            En me faisant une petite 
            Branlette 
            Oui, une branlette 
            Mais j'ai peur, si je prends mon pied 
            J'en suis sûr, je vais déborder 
            Ce serait trop bête 
            Beaucoup trop bête 
            Hooo, je bande 
            Je bande 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            ... 

perso, la meilleure des charlots  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thant (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* je rentre de ouikinde, j'arrive au taf, et qu'est-ce que j'vois ?!?

toujours fièrement dressé, le grand chauve !

allez, je vous dédie celle-ci, et qu'elle vous mette de bonne humeur pour la semaine...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

            Histoire merveilleuse

            Ce matin en me réveillant 
            Quelle surprise en regardant 
            Mes couilles 
            Là juste devant mes deux noix 
            C'est fou, je ne reconnais pas 
            Ma nouille 
            Hummmm, je bande 
            (Ah quelle quéquette il a, ce mec là) 
            Je bande 
            (Ah quelle quéquette qu'il a) 
            On est surement un jour férié 
            Jamais je n'ai eu un tel pied 
            D'athlète 
            Raide et tendu vers le plafond 
            Il coupe en deux mon horizon 
            C'est chouette 
            Hummmm chouette 
            Hooo, je bande 
            (Ah quelle quéquette il a, ce mec là) 
            Je bande 
            (Ah quelle quéquette qu'il a) 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            Je devrais m'en servir tout de suite 
            En me faisant une petite 
            Branlette 
            Oui, une branlette 
            Mais j'ai peur, si je prends mon pied 
            J'en suis sûr, je vais déborder 
            Ce serait trop bête 
            Beaucoup trop bête 
            Hooo, je bande 
            Je bande 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            Ca c'est du zob, ca c'est du zob ouais 
            Oh quelle quéquette que j'ai 
            ... 

perso, la meilleure des charlots  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote> 


mdr
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

...un véritable hymne à la gaudriole !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je l'ai encadré pour le chanter chaque matin (ou chaque semaine...ou chaque mois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif ) suivant la forme !!! Arrfffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : m'en fiche, pour Rico, ce sera annuel !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* 
            Mais j'ai peur, si je prends mon pied 
            J'en suis sûr, je vais déborder  *<hr /></blockquote>

hummm.... Ne serait-ce point "débander"? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 




			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> *perso, la meilleure des charlots*



Lu et approuvé!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

hummm.... Ne serait-ce point "débander"?  
----------------------------------
Un mot qu'on ne connaît pas sur ce forum !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Non mais ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2002)

Classique mais toujours d'actualité!

J'ai un Mickey Maousse
Un gourdin dans sa housse
Et quand tu le secousses
Il mousse
J'ai un Mickey Maousse
Une espèce de pousse
De bambou dans sa brousse
Qui pousse

J'ai un Mickey Maousse
Un gourdin dans sa housse
Et quand tu le secousses
Il mousse
J'ai un Mickey Maousse
De quatre pieds six pouces
Qui fiche aux blondes aux rousses
La frousse

J'ai un Mickey Maousse
Un gourdin dans sa housse
Et quand tu le secousses
Il mousse
J'ai un Mickey Maousse
Une paire de pamplemousses
En avant toutes et tous
Je pousse

Gainsbourg.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

Amok ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais d'un seul coup je pense à des seins animés !!!! Arrrfffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

Euh Thant ! Qu'est-ce que tu fiches !!! Il faut que je me tape tout le boulot tout seul ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et hop, un petit coup de manivelle ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
La victoire est à ce prix !!!


----------



## thant (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Euh Thant ! Qu'est-ce que tu fiches !!! Il faut que je me tape tout le boulot tout seul ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et hop, un petit coup de manivelle ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
La victoire est à ce prix !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon ok un coup de manivelle v1.1 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thant (22 Juillet 2002)

Je suis Fier d'annocer qu'on a la thread le plus vu du bar macg  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Barbarella, Le champagne ...

Et santé a tous ...


----------



## dany (23 Juillet 2002)

Bon, alors un grand classique :
de Pierre Perret

"...Tout tout tout
Vous saurez tout sur le zizi
Le vrai, le faux
Le laid, le beau
Le dur, le mou
Qui a un grand cou
Le gros touffu, le p'tit joufflu
Le grand ridé, le mont pelé
Tout tout tout tout
J'vous dirai tout sur le zizi
Le zizi musclé chez le routier
Ô gué, ô gué
Se reconnaît à son col roulé
Ô gué, ô gué
J'ai vu l'zizi affolant
D'un trapéziste ambulant
Qui apprenait la barre fixe
à ses petits-enfants..."


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Juillet 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Amok ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais d'un seul coup je pense à des seins animés !!!! Arrrfffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



ce que tu dis là, thebig, me fait penser à mon activité photo favorite : tous les photographe le confirmeront, mon rollei 6x6 comme la plupart des réflexes moyen format sont fournis avec un  _viseur de poitrine_ ...

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2002)

J'ai deux mains de libres si vous avez besoin de renforts!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* 

ce que tu dis là, thebig, me fait penser à mon activité photo favorite : tous les photographe le confirmeront, mon rollei 6x6 comme la plupart des réflexes moyen format sont fournis avec un  viseur de poitrine ...

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

oui mais avec ta taille (presque la même que moi) si tu tombes sur une fille de plus de 1,70, ça ferait pas un peu viseur de nombril?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Juillet 2002)

non pasque je triche, j'ai un prisme 90° pour viser à l'horizontale, au niveau du téton pour les grandes filles.
c'est moins discret.
sinon y a toujours l'option on garde le viseur de poitrine et on cadre en contre plongée, choix esthétique qui a fait la gloire d'un certain russ meyer...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thant (23 Juillet 2002)

Aller ... en honeur à thebig (qui a décidé de nous quitter) je remonte ce sujet ...


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2002)

Y a pas meilleur hommage à lui faire!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_Et tout à la main SVP!!!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2002)

Hop!

Hop!

Hardi moussaillon!

Ne molissons pas!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (23 Juillet 2002)

avec 635 vu on est sur la route du mil ...


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2002)

Dure est la tâche qui nous attend encore pour franchir la barre des mille visites... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (23 Juillet 2002)

Allez ... on va pas s'arrêter à 635 ???


----------



## thant (23 Juillet 2002)

684 ...

on commence a avoir de la peine ...

Thebig reviens ...


----------



## aricosec (23 Juillet 2002)

quand je pense au DUDE qui se fout de pépé rico,alors que lui il faut lui remonter sans cesse,quel menteur, /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Juillet 2002)

petit érection vers le haut du forum

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* petit érection vers le haut du forum

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## aricosec (24 Juillet 2002)

psaume de l'aube

_le  matin comme il fait beau
dés que j'ouvre la fenêtre
c'est avec les p'tits zoziaux
que s"épanouie ma zézétte

je la pose sur le rebord
elle se bronze au soleil
et puis sans le moindre effort
elle butine comme l'abeille

sur la fleur couleur sang
de la belle bien eveillée
alors sans perdre de temps
la fille se met a chanter

oh la la mon dieu maman
c'est quand même une grosse bébéte
que me montre mon amant
je crois ça va être ma fête_

moralité : le matin fait gaffe au gourdin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif   !!! méeuh !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 


On est encore redescendu au milieu de la page ...


----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)

Bon on va pas se laisser faire comme ca ... redescendre au millieu de la p'age ca va 1 fois, eventuellemtn 2 fois mais 3 fois NON ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

Alors ce post est juste une sécurité ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Juillet 2002)

et hop, un tour de manivelle !!!


----------



## Amiral 29 (26 Juillet 2002)

il faut répondre oui à la question posée.

Car "masturb bien conduit' vaut mieux que coït banal"...auteur carabin anonyme...

Kenavo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amiral 29:</font><hr />* il faut répondre oui à la question posée.

Car "masturb bien conduit' vaut mieux que coït banal"...auteur carabin anonyme...

Kenavo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

mmmmmmmmmmm

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

mmmmmmmmmmm

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Aller, courage, peut-être que THEBIG va venir vous donner main forte  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thant (27 Juillet 2002)

quand on arrive dans le mil, thebig ne va pas résister au campgne de babarella ...


----------



## thant (29 Juillet 2002)

petit coup de minivelle ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

c'est dur et long d'arriver à mille !!!!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2002)

non c'est trés facile /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (30 Juillet 2002)

Je confirme, mais le rythme à la facheuse tendance a se rabaisser ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Aller, 855vu, pluque 145 ...


----------



## cux221 (30 Juillet 2002)

plus que 144


----------



## thant (30 Juillet 2002)

138  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thant (30 Juillet 2002)

thant a dit:
			
		

> * 138  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *





Le champagne attend ...


----------



## minime (30 Juillet 2002)

Petit coup de main /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## thant (30 Juillet 2002)

Il va falloir remplir les verres







C'est bon, il y en aura pour tous le monde !! 
Tu fourni le champagne Barbarella ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

Comme on ne pourra pas compter sur Xav ( /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ), j'aide un coup... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (30 Juillet 2002)

Me revoilà /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (30 Juillet 2002)

Poste J 220


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

thant a dit:
			
		

> * Poste J 220   *


--------------------
Dans l'excitation générale, tu t'es trompé de 100 Thant  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## cux221 (30 Juillet 2002)

pas de posts depuis 1/2 heure ça va pas ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

Je t'accompagne dans ta croisade, Cux221 !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (30 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Konar Lebarbant:</font><hr />* 
--------------------
Dans l'excitation générale, tu t'es trompé de 100 Thant  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Merci pour ta remarque
et a l'occasion je profite pour remonter le thread au sommet (si il n'est pas deja au sommet)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

C'est pas pour dire, mais qu'est-ce qui va se passer quand on arrivera à 1000 - c'est un pari ??? ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (30 Juillet 2002)

si on passe les 1000 visites Thebig reviens!!!

Enfin j'espère /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

En attendant, il s'est tiré en vous laissant tout le boulot !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

C'est pour lui montrer notre affection que l'on fait ça.

D'ailleurs je me sens bien seul!!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Thant tu es où?


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

Je suis là ou bien non là, enfin bref je sais plus ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

Au debut the big voulait arriver a 75 vu, après il s'est dis qu''il fallait arriver au sang et enfin je lui ait dis qu'il faut qu'on arrive dans le mil


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

On en est très proche.


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

on remonte le sujet


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

Je suis tout seul à faire le boulot


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

pluque 49 vu !!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

Va faire péter le bouchon !!!!


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

Et maintenat va falloir remplir les verres !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 







La faut pas se louper ...


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

ON VA REUSSIR!!!!


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

Je vous annonce qu'on a le thread le plus vu de tous !!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

Mais on est pas encore à mille


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

cux221 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais on est pas encore à mille  *




Oui mais ca prend du temps pour remplir tous ces verres ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

Besoin d'aide peut-être?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

plu que 30!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

cux221 a dit:
			
		

> * plu que 30!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif   *



Je dirai même plus, 27


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

je remonte le sujet.

Plus que 12


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

Et une remonté vers le haut du forum


----------



## legritch (31 Juillet 2002)

Konar Lebarbant a dit:
			
		

> * En attendant, il s'est tiré en vous laissant tout le boulot !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


Euh, oui, mais à mon avis il ne doit pas être très loin...  Et puis je vais te dire un truc : ne le prend pas mal, mais je n'aime pas ton avatar... Et encore moins ton accent... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2002)

CHAMPAGNE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1008 vus

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (31 Juillet 2002)

dans la précipitation de l'ouverture des bouteilles, j'ai oublié de me loguer ..........


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2002)

Chapagne pour tous ...!! 






 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

Maintenant plus qu'à attendre le retour du Big


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

cux221 a dit:
			
		

> * Maintenant plus qu'à attendre le retour du Big  *




On a jamais dit que thebig reviendrait quand on sera dans le mil ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* Chapagne pour tous ...!! 







 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca c'était moi ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## legritch (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* Chapagne pour tous ...!! 






 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Je trouve que cette photo va très bien avec le sujet original... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* 


On a jamais dit que thebig reviendrait quand on sera dans le mil ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais, mais l'espoir fait vivre


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Août 2002)

..dans le mil de J.J.Rousseau!

à part çà ya plus de vus que de réponses...c pas comme le train!!!

Bon c pas le tout faut que j'aille me macturber au boulot

Kenavo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Août 2002)

surtout que le sieur a des gants blancs!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ya pas ces sujets faut y mettre des gants!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Kenavo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2002)

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je vous trouve formidables !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Thant, Cux221, et tous les autres ... merci de tout coeur !!!
Je pense à vous ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
A bientôt et prenez soin de vous !!!
Je vous embrasse !
thebig


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2002)

OH un message de thebig ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

petite chanson :

_The big revient, the big revient
The big revient par tiens !_ 

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* OH un message de thebig ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

petite chanson :

The big revient, the big revient
The big revient par tiens ! 

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Allez, on reprend tous en coeur .....

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je vous trouve formidables !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Thant, Cux221, et tous les autres ... merci de tout coeur !!!
Je pense à vous ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
A bientôt et prenez soin de vous !!!
Je vous embrasse !
thebig  *<hr /></blockquote>

Nous aussi thebig on pense à toi.
J'espère que tu nous reviendra avec de nouveaux super posts


----------



## dany (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je vous trouve formidables !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Thant, Cux221, et tous les autres ... merci de tout coeur !!!
Je pense à vous ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
A bientôt et prenez soin de vous !!!
Je vous embrasse !
thebig  *<hr /></blockquote>

une autre chanson:
tiens voila the big, big, big
tiens voila the big, zobig ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2002)

J'étais sur que tu ne résisterais pas au champagne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Sinon reviens parmi les tiens ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thant (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* J'étais sur que tu ne résisterais pas au champagne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Sinon reviens parmi les tiens ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


C'étais moi ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## thant (2 Août 2002)

Vous pensez que le forum passe le bug des 2000 vus ??
1999 -&gt; 2000

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*Je vous embrasse !
thebig  *<hr /></blockquote>

_ *Big Bisous*

Approchez, approchez,
On va danser le Big Bisou
Big Bisous en Anglais, ça veut dire gros baiser.
Quand je vous le dirai,
Donnez-vous un baiser moelleux
A lendroit que je vous indiquerai.  

Nos grands-pères et nos grand-mères,
Faisaient tellement de manières,
Quils mettaient parfois jusquà 100 ans pour sembrasser.
Cest un souvenir du joli temps passé, dépassé.
Ralliez-vous, au Big Bisou !

Et dabord,
Sur la main, style ancien, noble et tout.
Attention, sur la main, embrassez vousStop !
Big Bisou Big Bisou !
Juste après, de plus près, sur la joue.
Attention, sur la joue, embrassez-vousStop.
Big Bisou Big Bisou !  

Les parents de nos parents étaient quelquefois marrants ;
Ils pensaient que les bébés ça vient en sembrassant.
Cest un souvenir du joli temps davant,
Mais maintenant,
On sen fout, Big Bisou
Plus hardi, le bibi, dans le cou.
Attention dans le cou embrassez-vousStop
Big Bisou Big Bisou !
Enchaînez, sur le nez, ah, pas dessous.
Attention, sur le nez, embrassez-vousstop.
Big Bisou Big Bisou !  

Les timides et les maladroits, nosent pas faire le premier pas
Méfiez-vous, plus rien nest défendu
Quand on fait la danse du Big Bisou.
Big Bisou !

Emotion, grand frisson, sur la bouche.
Attention, sur la bouche, embrassez-vous
Encore, encore, encore, encore.
Stop !
Big Bisou Big Bisou !  

Sur la main, style ancien, noble et tout Big Bisou.
Juste après, de plus près, sur la joue, Big Bisou.
Plus hardi, le bibi, dans le cou, Big Bisou !
Enchaînez, sur le nez, pas dessous, Big Bisou !
Emotion, grand frisson, sur la bouche, Big Bisous.  






/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+  _


----------



## KARL40 (2 Août 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Monsieur est un connaisseur !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je vous trouve formidables !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Thant, Cux221, et tous les autres ... merci de tout coeur !!!*<hr /></blockquote>

En exclusivité voici la tronche de the big prise sur le vif le 31 juillet en découvrant tous les messages sur le forum :






/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Août 2002)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oualalala, non seulement, j'étais pas loggé mais en plus le lien a un comportement bizarre... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

J'en colle un autre ici pour voir :






'+


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Août 2002)

'

Bon ben l'image n'apparait pas toujours, donc collez ce lien dans un navigateur : http://www.thedudeshouse.com/images/big/11_bad_dream/bad_dream_03.jpg

Je comprends pas trop comment on peut protéger les images d'un site comme ça...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

'+


----------



## cux221 (9 Août 2002)

Je remonte le sujet pour que l'on oublie pas nos amis disparus.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (9 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* Vous pensez que le forum passe le bug des 2000 vus ??
1999 -&gt; 2000

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

On essaie pour voir!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------

